# Cold Air Intake



## Cexarin (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, been lurking around the forums, and since tax return is around the corner, I am thinking of getting an cold air intake, but have a couple of questions:
-Is it legal,I mean can the car pass state inspection, or should I pass inspection first and then install the CAI?
-Should I go and buy the Injen CAI , or is it enough with any of the 60$ CAIs from E-bay, what's the difference?
- Will it damage my engine, mine is a Altima 02 2.5.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you live in California then you'll need to be sure it has a CARB sticker on it otherwise you will not pass inspection. And no it will not mess up the engine. NISMO offers and S tune CAI, a little expensive but it is a true CAI that is snaked under into the drivers fender well.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Good answer. Keep in mind you get what you pay for with auto parts.

Nadeem


----------

